# Spewing!



## marishavh (Dec 8, 2009)

Elwood is 12 weeks and has started vomitting in the mornings. He wakes up about 5am and vomits up bile. He's been doing this for about a week - not everyday, but most days. Sometimes he will vomit 2 or 3 times bewteen 5am - 7am. He's not sick any other time of the day. Any ideas what's causing this?

Our older V used to throw up bile in the mornings when he went to long without food. I started giving him a snack before bed and this solved it. 
But Elwood is still being fed 3 times a day, with the last meal about 10pm, so I'm not sure what to do. I'm not going to start waking up at 4am to feed him that's for sure! But I'm worried for the poor little guy..


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

His stomach is upset. 
Break a Tagament in half and give it too him, or let him eat some grass when he want too. If you have a wood stove offer him a small burnt piece of charcoal from the woodstove. Rice is also good for a dog's digestive system.
His diet may be too rich. For a short time you may consider feeding him a little bit of white rice, and remove any toys that may be in his kennel at nite.
If it's just a clear spittle color, monitor him, If it's yellow get him to the vet, unless you know for a fact that his dog food is yellow in color, ie. Science Diet. If it's green and he hasn't been eating grass get him checked out.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems simmilar to Chilli... but she is throwing her food back... started when she was about 5mts old, then we had a break with occasional pukes, but since last week (since she break to the cellar and ate all her treats and food together with wrapping its like almost every meal and every time she drinks... i will feed her, let her rest for about an hour and then we going for a walk, coming back straight to her water bowl... and few minutes later she is vomitting... she is full of life, cannot really say that she suffers or is letargic... but it is just too long... did anyone else experience this?


----------



## Sportfaller (Mar 15, 2010)

Chilli said:


> Seems simmilar to Chilli... but she is throwing her food back... started when she was about 5mts old, then we had a break with occasional pukes, but since last week (since she break to the cellar and ate all her treats and food together with wrapping its like almost every meal and every time she drinks... i will feed her, let her rest for about an hour and then we going for a walk, coming back straight to her water bowl... and few minutes later she is vomitting... she is full of life, cannot really say that she suffers or is letargic... but it is just too long... did anyone else experience this?


my 1 year old, Scout, has been doing this as well. the vet thought it may be a partial blockage in the digestive tract, like a piece of cloth from his kennel. The vet suggested monitoring his "output" and make sure that the quantity hasnt changed. If it continues they suggested xray/ultrasound. they also said to slow down his eating and drinking. Scout has a habit of chugging water and that does make him vomit some times.


----------

